# Tip Karma



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

Long time ago when I started driving (as a teenager), I was at a stop and a homeless man asked for change. I handed a handful of loose coins to him and I thought that was the end of it. But as soon as the light turns green and I started to drive away, the beggar slapped the loose change back onto the roof of my car. The coins flew all over as I was driving. He must be offended by my giving him coins.

Yesterday, a pax dropped a bunch of coins into my tip box. I wonder if she’s just trying to lighten up her purse, or was she really appreciative of my service...

I have not counted the change yet.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

She's a fortune teller. She foresees you waiting for pax on many a street, for minutes at a time. Long enough to be putting quarters in those meters.


----------



## CrazyFemaleDriver (Sep 25, 2016)

I took Uber once. Had ZERO bills but did have change. Tipped in change. Quarters add up...but I did apologize to the driver as that was all the $ I had.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

What makes this more amazing is that you have a tip box?


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

What happened to Beggars can't be choosers?


----------



## EpicSwoleness (Jun 21, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> What happened to Beggars can't be choosers?


Good question, but not the one to ask if you've just been turned down for a date.



Rickshaw said:


> Long time ago when I started driving (as a teenager), I was at a stop and a homeless man asked for change. I handed a handful of loose coins to him and I thought that was the end of it. But as soon as the light turns green and I started to drive away, the beggar slapped the loose change back onto the roof of my car. The coins flew all over as I was driving. He must be offended by my giving him coins.
> 
> Yesterday, a pax dropped a bunch of coins into my tip box. I wonder if she's just trying to lighten up her purse, or was she really appreciative of my service...
> 
> I have not counted the change yet.


Money is money.

That beggar sounds like a total POS


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

hmm... I have 69c change from buying my latte, i could give it to this driver, or save it until i get a big enough pile to take to that machine in walmart... erm he's doing a good job"


So it could be both...


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> hmm... I have 69c change from buying my latte, i could give it to this driver, or save it until i get a big enough pile to take to that machine in walmart... erm he's doing a good job"
> 
> So it could be both...


Or she couldn't care less about the coins, or the driver. She could just be clearing her... conscience.


----------

